
Opportunities and Challenges of Emerging Technologies for Refugees (2019) [pdf] - benbreen
https://www.worldrefugeecouncil.org/sites/default/files/documents/WRC%20Research%20Paper%20No.11_3.pdf
======
RcouF1uZ4gsC
> Projects such as the Online Hate Index have helped social and political
> scientists identify patterns between people’s online and offline social and
> political behaviour. They have the potential to assist governments and
> intergovernmental agencies to predict civil unrest and find better policies
> and solution to address its root causes from the very early stages.

This sounds like the Western version of China's Social Credit System.

~~~
shadowgovt
So it turns out independent of whether governments / social scientists /
political scientists would find such a thing useful, the Social Credit System
reflects an underlying thing that people actually want, especially in this
modern era of anonymous behavior and online personae disjoint from a person's
IRL persona: the ability to estimate a stranger's reputation based on past
behavior. It's something that we had as small villages where "everyone knew
everyone" that we've lost in the modern era, and people want it back.

In the West, it's likely not going to be tracked by governments but is
_absolutely_ going to be offered by private institutions (for credit, it
already is by several credit reporting agencies; social reputation is on the
near-term horizon as well, with the ease of consolidating a person's Facebook,
Twitter, LinkedIn profiles using modern techniques).

~~~
petermcneeley
It's nothing like the reputation of a small village. Reputation in a village
is relatively peer to peer. The system here is technocratic and top down. It
is by its natural purely totalitarian.

~~~
shadowgovt
I don't disagree, and yet I think it will be built and people will use it
anyway outside of China.

I wonder if multiple competing reputation schema will have any impact on the
totalitarian aspect of it, or if we'll just have our choice of despotic
masters.

